# GSD CLUB IN FLORIDA



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi y'all, Does anybody know any gsd club here in miami,fl???
I'm looking not necesary for a club, Just regular people who owns gsds, and get together. I'll appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

It looks like there is a GSDC in Miami,

http://www.gsdca.org/base/clubinformation.php#F

GSDC OF GREATER MIAMI Pres: Dr. Jose Perez-Gurri
Sec: Mrs. Sheila Lieberman
Phone: 305-772-3647


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

THANK U VERY MUCH !!!!
I'll check it out !
thanks again


----------

